# Lost My Sage Book - Finding Serial Number & Activation Key



## BobbyFowler (13 May 2008)

Hi
I've got Sage on my Laptop.  If I try and put it on another computer I'm being asked for a Serial Number & Activation Key.  I put it on my Laptop 2 years ago & have thrown out the book which has this info.  Is there any way of getting it from the Software that I've already installed?
Cheers


----------



## BobbyFowler (13 May 2008)

http://www.sage.co.uk/customers/home.aspx?tid=133334&stid=191953&pid=192011

Found the way of getting it - it's not working though.  
I've emailed support eventhough I'm out of the support warranty.
Cheers.


----------

